# lg 32ls5700 tv



## sahalok123 (Oct 28, 2012)

i want by a lg smart tv, model no. 32ls5700. kindly make a review of this model. I want to buy a full hd led smart tv priced around Rs 45000. Kindly sugest other models also.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

While searching about this tv i found that this product have lots of features like internet, skype, magic motion remote etc. But if you really want to spend your money on a latest smart tv then you can chek out either Lg lm6400 or smasung UA32EH5330R, which cost between 40 to 5k, but has all the features and functionality of a smart TV.
For samsung check out this URL - UA32EH5330R - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India 
Here, is the link from where you can check out the specifications of th lg product  -*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LM6400-3d-tv


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

sahalok123 said:


> i want by a lg smart tv, model no. 32ls5700. kindly make a review of this model. I want to buy a full hd led smart tv priced around Rs 45000. Kindly sugest other models also.



Get LG LM6400.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Minion said:


> Get LG LM6400.



but there is gonna be a big price difference in both of them //


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

I can suggest lg lm 6200 42 inch led tv. Check out this URL - Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 42LM6200 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN 
The cost is around 86000k. In this festive season, lg is also providing many freebies on its products Check out LG Diwali Celebrations 2012. Really nice website interface where you have to light a cracker to enter it. As far as 32ls5700 model is concerned than i must say that the user interface is quite good. Magic motion remote control provides easy access to all the interfaces. Really nice tv.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

If you can stretch your budget a bit, as others have suggested, you should try to get the LM6400.  I'm sure you can find a good deal for it during the Diwali season.  Depending on the deal you get, you'll only pay a little more to get 3D capabilities!  Otherwise, I would say that the LS5700 is a solid 2D performer.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

